# Semi-Tube Slingshot Pouch/Band attachment



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

As the Semi-Tube Slingshot can handle up to 9 cm wide bands,
here's the how to. In this example I use the 'band to pouch folding technique'. This way allows to use thin and small pouches with high
draw weight, also pre-forms the bands:

- cut one piece TBB 27 cm

- cut diagonale 9/3.5 cm

- trim the edges to balance the trapeze symetrically

- put the band 1.5 cm overlap on the pouch (1,5 x 8 cm pouch)

- symetrically fold the band over the pouch and than center fold a second time

- wrap office rubber with maximum tension around the center of
overlap rubber /pouch. If its not enough tension or the leather is not
soft enough, you will a get a slap.

The band set is finished. Than attachment to the fork:

- wrap the band with 5 mm groove overlap around the oval
fork arm, follow the pre-formed band shape

- wrap a non-cut! office rubber loop in the oval groove with maximum tension

That's it. 50 Joule with 9.5 mm steel, draw 10 kg


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I used to roll blue thera band and one time I mounted it slightly different and was the only time I got RTS with the blue. Twice in 5 shots, # 2 and 5.

The only thing I could figure is the way it was mounted was differnet than every other time before and because the way the roll contracted the ammo caught in the edge and returned it to my finger in the same place twice.


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

May I ask the dimensions of the band/taper/fork width?
I got only 3 fork hits after 2000+ shots, 2 slight, one full, all due to not clean pouch release, because pinching a 9.5 mm steel with more than 10 kg...

Maybe that helps: the folding technique creates a natural pouch bowl, which can hinder the ball to leave unhindered
/ touching the pouch attachment rubber. Swap the pouch that
the 'bowl' is outside. Tomorrow I will send a picture what
I mean.


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Don't use the 'natural bowl', flip to open it.


----------

